# powervue



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

i seen this in lyngsat , what does it mean? is there a special powervue receiver?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I believe that is what StarChoice in Canada uses.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> I believe that is what StarChoice in Canada uses.


StarChoice uses Digicipher encryption (just like C-Band does)

Powervue means its scrambled. I don't know if there is a consumer receiver that handles this.


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

hey any of you guys know of anyone in the illinois are that has a bud they want to get rif off? i always hear of people that want them off their yard , so they give them away.
im in Haiti as a missionary and would like a c-band setup for news feeds.
thanks
Jose


----------

